# best places in BC for british/irish/american/canadian culture



## brettie vedder (Jul 26, 2009)

im just wonder what areas would be best for this kind of culture. me and my wife are looking to move to a place that isnt loaded with asians. not to sound racist, but being around that stuff depresses me. i would much rather be around my own culture. im sure staying away from the cities will help. i dont really feel like walking down the road and seeing a mosque if you catch my drift. i dealt with it in america and not really looking to get into that in canada.


----------



## brettie vedder (Jul 26, 2009)

wondering*


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

brettie vedder said:


> im just wonder what areas would be best for this kind of culture. Me and my wife are looking to move to a place that isnt loaded with asians. Not to sound racist, but being around that stuff depresses me. I would much rather be around my own culture. Im sure staying away from the cities will help. I dont really feel like walking down the road and seeing a mosque if you catch my drift. I dealt with it in america and not really looking to get into that in canada.


racist!!


----------



## brettie vedder (Jul 26, 2009)

ChungyUK said:


> racist!!


lol, pretty much. but that only comes from experience. the whole world is pretty much racist. the sooner we accept that the better. anyone who isnt racist probably never grew up around it. 

so do you know some good areas? lol


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

brettie vedder said:


> im just wonder what areas would be best for this kind of culture. me and my wife are looking to move to a place that isnt loaded with asians. not to sound racist, but being around that stuff depresses me. i would much rather be around my own culture. im sure staying away from the cities will help. i dont really feel like walking down the road and seeing a mosque if you catch my drift. i dealt with it in america and not really looking to get into that in canada.


You don't want to sound racist but obviously you *ARE* racist. We have enough of them here without importing more. Canada is the world's greatest multi-cultural society. We have peoples of every ethnic mix ;iving together in reasonable harmony. You don't want to mix/see/bump into Asians and/or see mosques in your day-to-day life? Firstly people from the middle-east are not Asians, so is it alright to mix/see/bump into them as they enter/exit their mosques? 
Please do not pursue any further attempts to emigrate to Canada. As far as I'm concerned you and your views are not welcome here.


----------



## brettie vedder (Jul 26, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> You don't want to sound racist but obviously you *ARE* racist. We have enough of them here without importing more. Canada is the world's greatest multi-cultural society. We have peoples of every ethnic mix ;iving together in reasonable harmony. You don't want to mix/see/bump into Asians and/or see mosques in your day-to-day life? Firstly people from the middle-east are not Asians, so is it alright to mix/see/bump into them as they enter/exit their mosques?
> Please do not pursue any further attempts to emigrate to Canada. As far as I'm concerned you and your views are not welcome here.


you making it into this big thing is what causes problems. im a realist. i grew up in a rough part of philadelphia so thats why i am racist. if i grew up in a rural area, i might not be. but that doesnt make me a bad person. and there are plenty of bad white people out there too. the bottom line is that its all the other races aside from white that make things into racist issues and play the race card. do you think it would be allowed for white people to move to pakistan or iraq and build catholic/protestant churches in the middle of their towns? no it wouldnt. so maybe you should get your facts straight before you say things like this. i believe middle eastern people lie in the asian continent, but thats beside the point. i have already begun pursuing my move to canada and there is nothing you can do to stop me. i worked as a production supervisor for 3 years and 95% of the workforce were indians. out of all those, about 3 people were very nice. the rest were some of the most ignortant, racist people you would ever come across in your life. so i base all this on fact and my own personal experience. does that mean every indian is the same? absolutely not...but from what i have seen, the majority of them are ignorant and its my right to not want to live near them. when indians, chinese, etc... move to a place what do they do?? they all stick together and take over a town. but thats probably not racist right? get over yourself man


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

brettie vedder said:


> you making it into this big thing is what causes problems. im a realist. i grew up in a rough part of philadelphia so thats why i am racist. if i grew up in a rural area, i might not be. but that doesnt make me a bad person. and there are plenty of bad white people out there too. the bottom line is that its all the other races aside from white that make things into racist issues and play the race card. do you think it would be allowed for white people to move to pakistan or iraq and build catholic/protestant churches in the middle of their towns? no it wouldnt. so maybe you should get your facts straight before you say things like this. i believe middle eastern people lie in the asian continent, but thats beside the point. i have already begun pursuing my move to canada and there is nothing you can do to stop me. i worked as a production supervisor for 3 years and 95% of the workforce were indians. out of all those, about 3 people were very nice. the rest were some of the most ignortant, racist people you would ever come across in your life. so i base all this on fact and my own personal experience. does that mean every indian is the same? absolutely not...but from what i have seen, the majority of them are ignorant and its my right to not want to live near them. when indians, chinese, etc... move to a place what do they do?? they all stick together and take over a town. but thats probably not racist right? get over yourself man


You're a complete joke Brettie and you are a complete RACIST!! Its like people like you are a complete joke to society and the world we live in. Everyone should be able to live in a country in peace and harmony and your outburst at foreigners taking over a town and sticking to themselves is somewhat unfair. I take it you don't have any friends who are a different race to yourself. Maybe you need to change your attitude before you make across the pond to Canada.


----------



## brettie vedder (Jul 26, 2009)

ChungyUK said:


> You're a complete joke Brettie and you are a complete RACIST!! Its like people like you are a complete joke to society and the world we live in. Everyone should be able to live in a country in peace and harmony and your outburst at foreigners taking over a town and sticking to themselves is somewhat unfair. I take it you don't have any friends who are a different race to yourself. Maybe you need to change your attitude before you make across the pond to Canada.


first off its people like you who are a joke to society. lets face it, we dont live in a perfect world. and thinking everyone can live together in harmony is a joke and that is what causes racism. it is human nature to want to live around people like you. and its people like you who make what i say become racist. 

i have plenty of friends who are different races and the funny thing is they agree with me! i have black friends, phillipino, english, indian, welsh, irish, italian, mexican...shall i continue? and they all agree with what i say because they know every other race can say it with no repercussions. but the second a white person does it, it is considered racist, which is a joke. i think you guys need a serious reality check


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

brettie vedder said:


> you making it into this big thing is what causes problems. im a realist. i grew up in a rough part of philadelphia so thats why i am racist. if i grew up in a rural area, i might not be. but that doesnt make me a bad person. and there are plenty of bad white people out there too. the bottom line is that its all the other races aside from white that make things into racist issues and play the race card. do you think it would be allowed for white people to move to pakistan or iraq and build catholic/protestant churches in the middle of their towns? no it wouldnt. so maybe you should get your facts straight before you say things like this. i believe middle eastern people lie in the asian continent, but thats beside the point. i have already begun pursuing my move to canada and there is nothing you can do to stop me. i worked as a production supervisor for 3 years and 95% of the workforce were indians. out of all those, about 3 people were very nice. the rest were some of the most ignortant, racist people you would ever come across in your life. so i base all this on fact and my own personal experience. does that mean every indian is the same? absolutely not...but from what i have seen, the majority of them are ignorant and its my right to not want to live near them. when indians, chinese, etc... move to a place what do they do?? they all stick together and take over a town. but thats probably not racist right? get over yourself man


You obviously know little or nothing about 2009 society in the western world. Living together and "taking over a town" are not racist acts but rather defensive measures from the likes of you. Such people spent hundreds of years under the western yoke of imperialism and are understandably wary of white people, particularly of your ilk, Your argument about white people moving to Pakistan/Iraq is specious to say the least. 
I am pleased to say that you are going to find it difficult to escape living close to Indians, Chinese, Middle Easterners, Iranians etc, etc, etc in Canada unless you move to an isolated community and as Martha says "and that's a good thing".
Why don't you do yourself and Canada a really big favour and move to one of the southern states where you can live among like-thinking people, or are there too many black Americans there?


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

brettie vedder said:


> first off its people like you who are a joke to society. lets face it, we dont live in a perfect world. and thinking everyone can live together in harmony is a joke and that is what causes racism. it is human nature to want to live around people like you. and its people like you who make what i say become racist.
> 
> i have plenty of friends who are different races and the funny thing is they agree with me! i have black friends, phillipino, english, indian, welsh, irish, italian, mexican...shall i continue? and they all agree with what i say because they know every other race can say it with no repercussions. but the second a white person does it, it is considered racist, which is a joke. i think you guys need a serious reality check


Listen at the end of the day what you said was simply racist not wanting to live in a place where there are no other races apart from WHITES only....simply as! Maybe you should have chosen your words a bit more wisely. Is your wife like you as well? also a racist? or wasn't she one but you converted her?


----------



## brettie vedder (Jul 26, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> You obviously know little or nothing about 2009 society in the western world. Living together and "taking over a town" are not racist acts but rather defensive measures from the likes of you. Such people spent hundreds of years under the western yoke of imperialism and are understandably wary of white people, particularly of your ilk, Your argument about white people moving to Pakistan/Iraq is specious to say the least.
> I am pleased to say that you are going to find it difficult to escape living close to Indians, Chinese, Middle Easterners, Iranians etc, etc, etc in Canada unless you move to an isolated community and as Martha says "and that's a good thing".
> Why don't you do yourself and Canada a really big favour and move to one of the southern states where you can live among like-thinking people, or are there too many black Americans there?


i lived in america for 27 years so i know everything there is to know about the western world. and those people have nothing to fear from me. i am not a violent person. i just dont like the double standards of the world where certain people get away with things but others get made to look like bad guys over the same exact thing. 

i think you need to look up the word "hypocrisy" in the dictionary. because you are saying the same things you got mad at me for saying. i lived in texas for a year...it was a very nice place. and that is a very general statement to say all southerners think in a racist fashion. i am sure they would not like you saying that about them. i find it amusing that you speak for all of canada. especially when you are originally from scotland.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

If BC is your destination then look to the far north of the Province where there is less chance of contact with those you wish to avoid.
Southern BC (Vancouver/Victoria and the many surrounding cities) have high concentrations of Asians from many countries. You mentioned earlier that you grew up in Philadelphia and that's probably why you're racist, whereas if you'd grown up rurally you may not be. I would suggest that the opposite would normally be the case. It's been my experience that rural Canadians have a greater fear of people of colour that urban Canadians.


----------



## brettie vedder (Jul 26, 2009)

ChungyUK said:


> Listen at the end of the day what you said was simply racist not wanting to live in a place where there are no other races apart from WHITES only....simply as! Maybe you should have chosen your words a bit more wisely. Is your wife like you as well? also a racist? or wasn't she one but you converted her?


i did not say i wanted to live in a place with only whites. i said i wanted to live in a place with people who have the same culture. there is a difference.


----------



## brettie vedder (Jul 26, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> If BC is your destination then look to the far north of the Province where there is less chance of contact with those you wish to avoid.
> Southern BC (Vancouver/Victoria and the many surrounding cities) have high concentrations of Asians from many countries. You mentioned earlier that you grew up in Philadelphia and that's probably why you're racist, whereas if you'd grown up rurally you may not be. I would suggest that the opposite would normally be the case. It's been my experience that rural Canadians have a greater fear of people of colour that urban Canadians.


i think i will take my business to another forum, where i can get some unbiased opinions from people who dont live in a fantasy world


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

i find it amusing that you speak for all of canada. especially when you are originally from scotland. 

I do not speak for all of Canada by any stretch of *your* imagination. God knows we have many racists here. I have lived in Canada for 43 years and came at a time when there were very few people of colour or different religions. Canadians of all shades, for the most part, have learned to live together in harmony because the alternative is totally unacceptable. If we don't do so then chaos and anarchy will ensue. Unless you've experienced our society you will not realise how multi-cultural it is. As I said in a previous post, if you desire to live here without contact with Asians make sure you go *REALLY* rural because they continue to come here and are moving to other parts of the country rather than the large cities.
Personally I hope the Government declines your application but I'm sure I live in hope and will die of despair.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Please do because your racist views are not welcome on this forum. What makes you think you will be better received/understood on other forums? I'm also on other forums and believe me if you express such views the MODS ther will shut you down very quickly.


----------

